# Alaska - prime time :-)



## Sockeye (11. Juli 2012)

So, es geht mal wieder los!

...aber diesmal richtig, volle Kanne, zum Peak des Peaks in der Prime Season und G-Punkt des Rotlachs-Aufstieges an den Kenai!

Die Vorzeichen stehen gut. Es ist ein gewaltiger Aufstieg vorhergesagt. Man erwartet 4 Millionen Rotlachse in einem Zeitraum von 4 Wochen am Kenai. In den lezten Jahren sind so 1- 1,5 Mio gekommen, aber dieses Jahr... es wird der Knaller!!
Die Vorhut ist schon da. Sie hält sich strikt an die Satistik und momentan kommen so 5.000/Tag den Fluß hoch.

Die Jungs werden Radar-Überwacht. Die Zählstelle befindet sich ca. 1km flussabwärts der http://soldotnalodge.com von meinen Freunden Moni & Steve. Hier ist ein Link auf dem ihr tagtäglich die Zahl der Lachse sehen könnt, die an der Lodge vorbeischwimmen: http://www.alaskaoutdoorjournal.com/Sonar/kenaisock.html.

Momentan ist das tägliche Limit auf 3 Lachse pro Tag beschränkt, da aber sobald die Gesamtzahl von ca. 1Mio erreicht ist (optimale Anzahl für eine gleichbleibende Population) muss das Limit angehoben werden. Meist auf 6, manche Insider munkeln gar auf 12, da 4 Mio einfach zu viele für das Flußsystem und die Seen sind und andere Arten gefährden würden.

Am Samstag geht der Flug und am Samstag Abend werde ich die ersten Fliegen im Kenai schwingen.

Auf jeden Fall gibt es hier ein regelmäßiges Update und schöne Fischfotos...

P.S. Heli, Lincod, Silver etc. gibts natürlich auch. (Nur für King sieht es mau aus, hier bleiben die Zahlen den Mindestmengen hinterher und daher herrscht Fangverbot)

Also.. stay tuned...more to come..

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Tight Lines Großer!


----------



## shutuppunk (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

hört sich nach ner feinen Sache an.

Gibt es irgendwelche Erkenntnisse, warum es dieses Jahr dort eine so gewaltige Menge an Fischen gibt?

Viel Spass und Erfolg schon mal!


----------



## Sockeye (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Manche munkeln, dass der Tsunami einen großen Teil der Japanischen Fischereiflotte frisch gemacht hat und diese ihre Kapazitäten noch nicht wieder erreicht haben.

Auch frühe Aufstiege, wie bspw. in BC sind extrem gut ausgefallen.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

so, für diejenigen die die kommenden Bildern und Berichte nicht abwarten können, hier mal ein paar Links zu den Berichten aus den vergangenen Jahren:

2001: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=12870&highlight=Alaska

2004: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=32764&highlight=Alaska

2007: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=109903&highlight=Nachsaison

2010: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=176924&highlight=Alaska

VG
Sockeye


----------



## shorty 38 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Viel Spaß und dicke Fische! War letztes Jahr selber dort und beneide Dich! Auf deinen Bericht freut sich jetzt schon das halbe Board! Gruß Shorty


----------



## ralle (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Ja dann hau rein !! Gute Reise!!


----------



## senfi (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Dann mal viele "Fish on" und gutes Wetter.
Wär natürlich super, wenn die Kings doch noch zahlreich reinkommen würden...

VG


----------



## Sockeye (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Tag 1 - Sockeye Hardcore 

Wir bauen uns eine Lachsrute:

1. Eine geeignete Birke suchen







2. Auf ca 3 m kürzen






3. Äste entfernen






4. Schnur, Blei und Fliege befestigen


----------



## Sockeye (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

5. Ab ans Wasser





6. Kescherhilfe ist empfohlen






7. Sockeye verhaften






8. Aber immer nur 3 pro Tag und Nase 







VG
Sockeye


----------



## Heilbutt (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Ja, nee, oder!?!?!?!?!?!|bigeyes #6

Gruß

Holger


----------



## kaptain98 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Klasse günstiger kann man keine Fische fangen:vik:


----------



## Sockeye (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Tag 2 - Ken

Möglicherweise kennt ihr ja die Alaska Outdoor Forums. Wer Englisch lesen kann, erfährt hier viel, wie die Amis hier so ticken. auf jeden Fall hatte ich dort unter "Saltwater Fishing" vor ein paar Tagen In einem Thread "Take Me fishing" mal gepostet, dass wir 3 Jungs aus Germany gerne mitangeln würden und gerne ein paar freie Sitze gegen Übernahme von Spritkosten, Köder und Hafengebühren auffüllen würden.

Ich hätte ja nie gedacht, dass sich jemand meldet, aber kurz vor unserem Abflug bekam ich eine PN von einem Ken, der uns mitnehmen wollte. Ihm war es egal wo, also einigten wir uns auf Seward und Montag 7:00 Uhr. Treffpunkt Safway auf dem Parkplatz ganz hinten. 

Wir sind also um 5:00 in Soldotna losgefahren um rechtzeitig in Seward zu ein. Auf der Fahrt machten wir uns so unsere Gedanken und waren uns eigentlich sicher, dass dort keiner erwartet. Und wenn doch, dann ein verkappter Guide, der ein paar doofe Touris ausnehmen will.

Wir waren etwas zu früh auf dem leeren Parkplatz. Achim und Michael gingen noch rein um noch Kaffee zu besorgen, während ich beim Auto wartete. 
Kurz vor 7 kam ein Mann auf mich zu, der Dustin Hoffman verdammt änlich sah. "hi, I am Ken"

Kenn war schon vor uns dagewesen und hatte das Boot schon mal zu Wasser gelassen, Köder besorgt und vollgetankt. Wir fuhren zum Hafen und sahen das "Boot". Eine Angeljacht vom Feinsten. 10m vollalu, 400ps und allerneuste Elektronik.... Wir haben unseren Krempel verstaut und ab ging's... Das Wetter war optimal, Ententeich uns wolkenloser Himmel als wir mit 50 Knoten durch die Ressurection Bay jagten.









Der erste Spot, den wir beangeln wollten war gleich hinter Kaines Head am Fjordausgang. Leider haben wir hier nur Sharptooth-Flounder gefangen, die allesamt wieder im Nordpazifik landeten, wegen ihrer minderwertigen Fleschqualität. Also weiter. Mangels Wind konnten wir weiter raus... nächster Stop war die Sammelstelle der Silberlachse. Hier trafen sich die Lachse, bevor sie in die Bucht im August einzogen. Also Spinnangeln raus, Blinker montiert, mit Blei beschwert und rausgepfeffert. Das Echolot zeigte sie auf 25m. Reihenweise bissen die Silberlinge auf unser blinkendes Metall und lieferten eine harten Kampf, mit Sprüngen und schnellen Fluchten. jeder Drill war ein Genuss.

Plötzlich auf dem Echolot eine Anzeige, die ich nicht einordnen konnte. Was war das?? Ein Monster? Eine Luftblase? Aufsteigender Meeresboden? Ich war ratlos... Plötzlich wussten wir was es war. Keine 10 m vor uns stieg eine Fontäne auf und ein riesiger blauschwarzer Körper drängte das Wasser zur Seite. Ein Buckelwal!! Zweimal zeigte er uns noch seinen Buckel, dann die Flunke und verschwand wieder in der Tiefe... Alle waren mucksmäuschenstill Und brauchten ein, zwei Minuten bis wir das gewaltige Naturschauspiel verdaut hatten. Filmen konnte ich nicht. Ich stand nur mit offener Klappe auf dem Boot und vergaß sogar den Silberlachs zu drillen, der sich mittlerweile wieder vom Haken gelöst hatte...





Ken wollte weiter... Wit hatten 13 Lachse und er war der Boss. Also weiter raus, vorbei an den Seelöwenfelsen, wo sich die hellbraunen 2-tönner in der Sonne aufwärmten. Das Meer war ruhig, so dass wir die vorgelagerten Inseln ansteuern konnten, wo normalerweise nicht so viele Boote hinkommen. Auch Ken war hier draußen zum Ersten Mal, so dass wir uns vielversprechende Spots suchen mussten. Hier haben wir 4 Fette Yelloweye verhaften können. Ein paar kleine Lincod haben wir auch gefangen, welche aber allesamt wieder schwimmen durften. An einem weiteren Spot konnten wir noch einen schönen 40lbs Heilbutt mitnehmen, bevor wir wieder Richtung Seward düsten.

Wieder in Seward angekommen haben wir dann unseren Fang dem Fischjungen gegeben, der ihn für 40$ filetierte. Wir halfen dann Ken noch das Boot auf den Hänger zu laden. Ich hatte mal schon grob kalkuliert... Ca. 500$ Sprit hatten wir rausgeblasen... Das wird nicht billig...
Ich fragte Ken, was wir ihm schuldeten...und er antwortete "Nothing" hä? Wie? "Nothing" nein, sagte er. Es war so toll mal wieder mit netten Leuen zu angeln. Er komme so selten dazu. Und alleine kann er ja sowieso nicht mit dem großen Boot raus. Wir konnten ihn dann wenigstens noch auf einen Burger einladen, bevor er mi seinem Truck und dem Boot sich wieder Richtung Anchorage aufmachte....





Danke! Vielen Dank, Ken für diesen unvergesslichen Tag!!

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Tortugaf (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Hey Sockeye

Glück gehabt so ein freundlichen Menschen getroffen zu haben.

Danke für den Bericht, ich lese gerne Berichte von Angeltripps aus fernen Ländern.

G. Tortugaf


----------



## Sockeye (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Tag 3 - 200.000

Ja 200.000 Rolachse passierten an diesem Tag die Zählstelle 2 km unterhalb der Soldotna B&B Lodge. im Ersten Posting ist der Link auf die Zählstelle. Der 200k Balken ist nicht zu übersehen. Das sind rund 10.000 die Stunde, 140 die Minute, 2 pro Sekunde, die da vor deinen Füßen vorbeischwimmen!!

Dementsprechend ist an denmöffentlich zugänglichen Stellen die Hölle los. Die Nachricht zieht tausende von Anglern an, die Straßen sind verstopft mit Autos und Trucks mit Angelruten und Dipnets. Alle öffentlich zugänglichen Stellen am Kenai sind belegt mit Anglern, die per Kenai-Flip versuchen ihr Limit von 6 zu bekommen. Ja 6. Alaska Fish & Game hat das Limit auf sechs erhöht. Überall läuft die Fisch Maschinerie an. Die Angelläden sind überfüllt mit Kunden, alle Hotels sind belegt, Zimmer erzielen Spitzenpreise...









Alaska Residents dürfen an bestimmten Stellen Dipnetten. Da werden Kescher mit einem Durchmesser von 1-2 m in die Strömung gehalten. sobald es zappelt, wird der Kescher umgelegt und am 5m langen Stiel die Böschung hochgezogen. Hinten wartet schon die Familie um die Fische zu versorgen und in den bereitgestellte Kühltruhen verschwinden zu lassen. 160 Stück pro Haushalt sind erlaubt. Abends werden dann die Fische zu den Processing Firmen gebracht, die diese dann professionell filetiert, vakuumverpackt und eingefroren, für einen Dollar pro Pfund Fisch. 

Dippnetting:





So füllt ein Alaskiner seine Kühltruhe. Übers Jahr kommen noch 2 Elche, 3-4 Karibu und was sonst noch erlegt wird dazu.


----------



## Sockeye (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Tag 4 - der Kenai River Trail

Mogens noch schnell unser Limit an Rotlachsen vor der Lodge gestippt und dann ab ins Auto, eine halbe Stunde Richtung Berge zum Upper Kenai. Der Kenai ist zweigeteilt. Der obere Teil entspringt dem Lake Kenai und fließt in den Skilak Lake. Der untere Kenai fließt vom Skilak zum Meer. 

Die ersten Sockeye dürften jetzt den Skilak überwunden haben und einige sich das typisch rote Laichkleid zugelegt haben. Wir parkten unser Auto am Trailhead. Leider wurden unsere Hoffnungen ein paar Bären beim Lachsfang zu sehen von dem lauten Geräusch von Motorsensen unten im Trail zerstört. Nach ein paar hundert Metern kamen uns vier Jungs von AK Fish & Game entgegen, die den selten begangenen Trail von Gestrüpp befreit hatten. Nicht nur das Gestrüpp war weg, leider auch alle Bären im Umkreis von 5 Meilen...:c





Die Natur und das fabelhafte Wetter machten das jedoch wieder wett. Der Pfad führte uns durch die Kenai Schlucht, wo das Wasser an den Felsen vorbei schoss und die roten Lachse sprangen. Rotkappen säumten unseren Weg, von denen wir einige mitnahmen. Nach vier Stunden Wanderung waren wir etwas erschöpft und sonnenverbrannt als wir wieder unser Auto erreichten.






Auf der Rückfahrt hielten wir noch bei Safeways und kauften uns noch ein paar dicke T- Bone Steaks, die wir dann auf dem Grill vor der Lodge zubereiteten. Zusammen mit einer leckeren Rotkappensauce und ein paar Bier, liessen wir den Tag auf der Terrasse ausklingen....


----------



## Sockeye (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Tag 5 - Relax

Das Königswetter blieb uns auch heute erhalten. Wir gammelten an der Lodge rum, brachten neuen Gästen das Rotlachsfischen bei und halfen beim Keschern. Die Rotlachse zogen unbeirrt zu tausenden den Kenai hoch. Fisch hatten wir mehr als genug. Das Kühlhaus der Lodge war voll mit gefrorenen, vakuumierten Filets von Rot- und Silberlachs. Und der Meerestrip von Homer stand uns ja noch bevor... Zwischendurch ging immer mal wieder einer von uns runter zum Fluss und angelte ein paar Lachse, die wir aber verschenkten..
Dann ging es früh ins Bett. Am nächsten Morgen um 2:30 sollte der Wecker klingeln...


----------



## daci7 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Nicht auszuhalten sowas zu lesen und selbst im Büro sitzen zu müssen ... ich bin ja momentan froh wenn ich am We Abends mal n Stündchen Zeit hab um ans Wasser zu kommen.
Petri Junge! Sieht traumhat aus #6


----------



## Heilbutt (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Mann geht´s da ab!!!
Erinnert mich irgendwie an Kappeln an Ostern!!!!
"... mal schnell noch n´paar Lachse fangen und verschenken..."
... unglaublich!!!|rolleyes

Gruß

Holger


----------



## pkbenny (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Danke, dass du uns teilhaben lässt! Scheint eine geile Reise zu sein. Viel Spaß noch und poste bitte noch weiter!

PS: Ich würde von morgens bis abends nur Sashimi essen, wenn ich dort wäre :l


----------



## Sockeye (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Tag 6 - Pearl Island

Der Wecker klingelte um 02:30. Wir müssten um 05:00 Uhr in Homer sein um uns mit Mike Mans zu treffen. Mike ist ein Fischer durch und durch. Angefangen hat er auf einem Krabbenkutter in der Beringsee, dann war er Deckhand auf einem Heilbutt Charter Kutter, bis er genug Geld zusammen hatte um sich die Arctic Addiction bauen zu lassen. Er hat dieses Angelboot speziell nach den Anforderungen für ein Charterboot entworfen. Mit diesem Boot (2x 250ps) ist er am schnellsten in den Fanggründen und kann bei fast jedem Wetter raus. Als ich vor 2 Jahren mit ihm draußen war, arbeitete er noch alleine. Heute hat er einen Deckhand, der dass Grobe für ihn erledigt.







Pünktlich um Fünf waren wir auf dem Dock, wo Mike wartete schon auf uns mit ernstem Gesicht. "zuviel Wind", dass kann ich euch nicht zumuten... Er telefonierte nochmal mit seinem Kumpel in Seldovia. Dieser meinte er habe Info von einem Krabbenkutter, Point Adams sei passierbar... Wir haben kurz diskutiert und beschlossen es zu versuchen.

Schon die Katchemak Bay, normalerweise der reinste Ententeich, war schon etwas ruppig. Aus der Bay raus ins Cook Inlet, wurde es schon heftiger, da hier die Gezeitenströmung au den Wind trifft. Mike musste die Motoren drosseln die Dünung ließ keine schnelle Fahrt mehr zu.
Das kostete natürlich Zeit. Wir brauchten ca 2 Stunden bis zu den Chugach Islands. Hier war die Strömung schon zu stark zum Angeln. Also weiter bis zum Point Adams. Auch hier hatte die Strömung schon eingesetzt, aber wenigstens war die Kreuzsee noch nicht zu heftig, so dass wir die erste Drift auf Lingcod ansetzen konnten. Wir Drei angelten, während unser vierter Mann die Fische fütterte. Die heftige Fahrt und jetzt das Schaukeln in der Dünung war für seinen Magen zuviel. Wir ließen unsere 1 kg Bonejard Jiggs runter auf Grund und zogen noch so 5 m ein um Hänger am stark zerklüfteten, vulkanischen Meeresboden zu vermeiden.

Ich hatte gleich meinen ersten Biss. Der Lingcod, kein Riese, aber vernünftige 1,2m und ca 60lbs zappelte schnell auf dem Boot. Auf einen Zweiten hab ich dann bestusst verzichtet, da diese Fische nicht mehr so zahlreich auf dieser Welt vertreten sind. Auch die Anderen legten die Ruten nach einem beiseite, da die Strömung immer mehr zunahm und die gefährliche Kreuzsee sich langsam aufbaute. Dann ging's weiter auf Rockfish. Der Spot war leider nicht mehr beangelbar, da unsere 200g Jiggs den Grund nicht mehr fanden. Das war aber allen Recht, da wir ja primär wegen dem Heilbutt hier waren.






Mike steuerte einen Spot hinter Elizabeth Island an. Hier im Strömungsschatten der auflaufenden Flut zirkulierte das Wasser und das Boot ankerte relativ ruhig, während keine 50m weiter die Flut Richtung Cook Inlet schoss.

Um die Butte anzulocken, ließen wir am Downrigger ein 2kg Chumbag runter ( zerstoßene Lachse und Heringe beträufelt mit Heringsöl in einem Netz ) es dauerte ca 15 min, bis der erste Biss auf unsere Herings-Kebap am 20/0 Circle Hook erfolgte. Wir konnten drei schöne Pfannenbutts landen (ca 40-50 lbs) als plötzlich das Boot sich zur Seite neigte. Irgend was Großes machte sich am Downrigger zu schaffen. Leider nur am Chumbag unsere Köder ließ das Monster kalt. Wa es war? Keine Ahnung. Ein Salmonshark oder ein Monsterbutt. Möglicherweise auch ein Eishai.

Leider türmte der Ostwind die Dünung so hoch, dass wir uns kaum an der Reling halten konnten. Der Spot war nicht mehr beangelbar. Mike hatte kaum noch Optionen, die Flut schoss ins Inlet und der Wind türmte die Dünung. Kein Hotspot war mehr beangelbar und 3-4 Kilo Blei sind auch keine Lösung. Um die Kiste voll zu machen, suchten wir noch ein Chicken-Hole auf um unsere Quote an Heilbutt vollzumachen. Schnell hatten wir die 15-20 lbs Butts zusammen. Die sind zwar von der Fleischqualität optimal, nur leider als Homer Halibut Derby Sieger völlig ungeeignet.






Nach weiteren eineinhalb Stunden Fahrt mit dem Wind im Rücken landeten wir wieder am Homer Spit. Das waren dann insgesamt 12 Stunden Ausfarhrt auf hoher See, die wir alle sehr genossen haben. ( außer unser vierter Mann, der in 20 min Intervallen die Fische fütterte )


----------



## Jodele (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Lingcod, Salmonshark, Monsterbutt, Eishai das ließt sich ja wie ein richtiger Tiefsee Krimi 
Sauspannend Deine Berichte so zu verfolgen, weiter so, großes Lob#6

Interessantt auch was kommt wenn man "Monsterbutt" bei Google Bildersuche eingibt, da ist echt schade das der nicht gebissen hat vorallem das dritte Foto rechts oben:g

Übrigens Lincod kannst auch in der Donau fangen, da sind die aber eher bekannt als "Schwarzmeergrundel" und vielleicht doch nicht ganz so kapital...lol

Also viel Petri noch und wie sagt man: "have a save trip"

Grüßle 
Jodel


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Super Bericht, macht voll viel Spass hier zu lesen! Weiter so unser "Grosser"!


----------



## Sockeye (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Tag 8 - Relax

Nach dem anstrengenden Tag auf See, hieß es mal wieder an der Lodge rumhängen und Lachse stippen...






oder, wenn man Hunger hatte einen auf den Grill schmeißen.






Der sah später dann so aus...


----------



## Sockeye (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Tag 9 - Russian River Falls

Oben in den Bergen der Kenai Halbinsel fliesst der Russian River in den Kenai. An der Mündung des Russians liegt der (ziemlich beliebte) Russian River Campground. Hier liefern sich Einheimische und viele Gäste Combat-Fishing vom feinsten..

Sobald man sich aber ein bis zwei Kilometer vom nächsten Parkplatz befindet, sieht man kaum noch Menschen. Hier sind dann die Bären die Herren des Rivers. Vom Campground führt der offizielle Wanderweg zu den Wasserfällen. Da dieser etwas langweilig und landschaftlich eher lahm ist, kamen wir auf die Idee, den Fishermans Trail den Fluß entlang zu gehen. Möglicherweise trafen wir ja auch auf Bären. Auf jeden Fall war dieser Weg in den Karten eingezeichnet.

Also Los... Am Hüttchen am Eingang des Capgrounds unsere 12$ Parkgebühr bezahlt, Auto am Pink Salmon Parking abgestellt und die bestens ausgebauten Treppen runter zum Fluss gelaufen. Hier wandten wir uns flussaufwärts und ein breiter Weg führte am Fluss entlang. 
Nach einem Km war dann Schluss. Nur noch ein dünner, matschiger Pfad führte weiter. Aber was solls, mal schauen wie weit wir kommen. Wir mussten immer wieder kleine Kletterpartien einlegen oder über einzelne Steine im Fluss balanzieren...






Dann trafen wir auf einen einsamen Angler. Er warnte uns vor einer Bärenmutter mit zwei Kleinen oberhalb im Fluss. Wir gingen dennoch weiter. Auf dem Pfad (falls er mal wieder aus Matsch bestand) sahen wir immer wieder Bärenspuren.






Wir unterhielten uns lauter. Nur nicht zufällig zwischen die Mutter und ihre Jungen kommen. Das geht meisst ungesund aus. (nicht für den Braunbären :q)

Dann, kurz vor den Fällen sahen wir sie:






Sie uns aber auch und die Bären verschwanden schnell in den Büschen der gegenüberliegenden Uferseite. Schnell fanden wir heraus, was die Bären hier gesucht hatten. Hier sammelten sich hundetrte von Lachsen vor den Stromschnellen und Wasserfällen der Russian River Falls:






Und die Russian River Falls:





Hier kann man die Lachse beim Springen beobachten. Ich habs noch nicht geschafft an die richtige Stelle zu zoomen und im richtigen Moment auszulösen, um so einen Lachs im Flug festzuhalten. Man setzt sich am besten, macht ein Bier auf und bobachtet diese tolle Spektakel...


----------



## mefohunter84 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Vielen Dank für diese überwältigenden Eindrücke in Wort und Bild! :m

Gaaaanz großes Kino! #6

TL auch weiterhin

Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## Sockeye (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Tag 10 - Skilak Lake oder Veggies essen doch Fleisch

Scott, Steves Vater verbringt jeden Sommer in Alaska. Dort hat er ein schönses Haus am Kenai und in der Garage ein Riverboat. Dieses Jahr hat er es noch nicht geschafft das Boot mal rauszuholen. Wir konnten ihn davon überzeugen, dies doch mal zu tun und den Motor mal ordentlich durchzublasen.

Der Skilak Lake bietet sich für so eine Spritztour an. Er ist etwa halb so groß wie der Bodensee, wird vom Upper Kenai River und dem Skilak Glacier gespeisst, aber kann gefährlich werden, da der Wind sehr schnell das Wasser aufbaut, wenn der Gletscher die kalte Luft auf den See drückt.

Boat launch am Skilak:





Bei absolutem Ententeich düsten wir über den See. Auf der Panhandle Island entdeckten wir zwei Jungelche und einen Adler am Strand:





Als wir näher kamen staunten wir nicht schlecht. Die Elche verputzten mit Genuss die Lachskarkassen die wohl ein Angler dort hat liegenlassen:





(Auch Veggies futtern Fleisch, wenn sie welches bekommen :q)

Dann machten wir in einer schönen Bucht Mittagspause um unsere Jersey Subs 20" Sandwichs zu verspeisen. Hier auch das obligatorischen Bier-Pic vom Skilak:





Angeltechnisch beherbergt der Skilak riesige (20lbs) Seeforellen an die aber schwer ranzukommen ist. Entweder begibt man sich auf Suchfahrt mit dem Downrigger oder bohrt im Winter Löcher ins Eis. Mangels Eis und Downrigger, bewunderten wir die großen Sicheln auf dem Fishfinder und sagten uns... "unsere Boxen sind doch eh schon übervoll"


----------



## Sockeye (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Tag 11 - Wolverine Creek

Die Braunbären des Russian River haten meinen Bedarf geweckt. Ich wollte gute Bärenfotos machen, beim Lachsfischen.

In Alaska gibt es viele Stellen wo man quasi Bär-Garantie im Sommer hat. Alle haben folgendes gemeinsam:

- starker Lachsaufstieg im flachen Fluss / Bach
- sind nur mit dem Wasserflugzeug + Boot zu erreichen

Also hab ich kurzerhand bei High-Adventure eine Trip zum Wolverine Creek "Fishing with the bears" gebucht. Und los gings:

Die Beaver bot bequem Platz für 4:





Der Flug ging über das Cook Inlet auf die Festlandseite. Der Pilot drehte noch ein paar Ehrenrunden am angrenzenden Gletscher...





...bevor er uns im Big Lake aussetzte, wo ein Guide mit Boot schon auf uns warte. Dieser fuhr mit uns an die Mündung vom Wolverine Creek. Dieser war nur wenige Zentimeter tief, hatte aber einen großen Rotlachsaufstig, die in den höher gelegenen Wolverine Lake zu Laichen wollten. Die Bären brauchten dort nur die Fische aus dem Fluß zu pflücken...






dann noch das obligatorische Beer-Bear Foto: :q





Leider tauchten an diesem Tag keine Braunbären (nur Schwarzkittel) auf. Tja, dann muss ich doch mal wieder hin. :m


----------



## Sockeye (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Tja, das war's auch schon wieder mit dem diesjährigen Alaska-Urlaub.

Der Rückflug erfolgte wieder mit Condor bei Köigswetter und wuderschönem Blick auf den Mt Mckinley






Unsere 20kg Lachs- und Heilbuttfilets sind sicher in den heimischen Kühltruhen angekommen. Ich befürchte das Land hat mich nicht zum letzten mal gesehen...:q

Hier noch ein paar Referenzen zur Reise:

Soldotna Bed & Breakfast Lodge: http://soldotnalodge.com

Mike Manns Charter: http://www.mannscharters.com/index.html

High Adventures: http://www.highadventureair.com/

Condor (einzige Direktverbindung nach Anchorage)Condor

Ich hoffe euch hat der Bericht gefallen. Bei Fragen, einfach fragen...:m

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Nick_A (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Hi Alex, #h

feiner Bericht mit tollen Fotos und klasse Fischen. :m

Am Besten hat mir das Beer-Bear-Foto gefallen :q #6

Danke und Grüße
Robert


----------



## jvonzun (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

toller Bericht, super Fotos und schöne Fische!
Besten Dank fürs Zeigen!!!!


----------



## ThomasL (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Hallo Alex

Super Bericht und schöne Fotos#6


----------



## Blink* (4. August 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Weltklasse!


----------



## bacalo (4. August 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

O.K.-Sockeye.....
DU hast es geschafft, ich bin a bisserl neidisch ob deinem Erlebten!

:m:m


Toll#6.

Auch Dein Bericht|good:  


Peter


----------



## senfi (6. August 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

Klasse Bilder und Text, kam erst jetzt dazu den Bericht zu lesen, dafür die letzten Tage in einem Rutsch.

Alaska muss ich auch mal machen, lange Tage und viel Fisch. Im Herbst in BC sind die doch deutlich kürzer.

VG senfi


----------



## silviomopp (7. August 2012)

*AW: Alaska - prime time *

#6 Absolut toller Bericht , da wird man echt Neidisch !!!


----------

